# Interesting stat about Tom Brady I heard today.



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Over the course of his career Brady has played in more conference championship games than 26 franchises have in their history. Crazy.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

You might want to move this to the Politics board - Brady discussions tend to go crazy fast!


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am a nearly life long Tampa Bay Bucs fan but this one is bittersweet. Its cool that they made it to a super bowl but having Brady back in a super bowl... zzzzzz... I will take the kids skiing for the first time and catch the score later on.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

He'll also have a ring for every finger after this.


6 Super Bowl Rings*
3 AFC title rings (2 because of Eli Manning, 1 because of Nick Foles)

And however this all shakes out. Be it another superbowl ring or his first NFC title ring.

* - Anticipating the blowback of people pointing out that his first ring was the benefit of the Tuck Rule Game. And that Super Bowl rings 1-3 were all during the Spygate orchestrated by Bill Belichick. So only 3 of his rings have no asterick behind them. 
Don't ask about deflategate. The Patriots won that game 45-7, the Colts weren't going to win that.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

I know there's a global pandemic going on and all, so the element of chance has introduced a lot more uncertainty into game outcomes, but Brady going to TB & them playing in the SB *immediately*, while NE missed the playoffs says a lot about his football-playing ability.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Over the course of his career Brady has played in more conference championship games than 26 franchises have in their history. Crazy.


Here is another odd one.

Back in 2019 Tom had more wins at Buffalo since 2001 than any other QB including their own.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

attheend02 said:


> You might want to move this to the Politics board - Brady discussions tend to go crazy fast!


What I have been saying, same difference right? It's just rooting for your favorite team. 

Tom Brady seems unreal. If you had told me 20 years ago there was going to be a guy like this I would have never believed it.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Same for you So Kill Me. LOL


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Brady beat Rogers, that's all this Bears fan cares about...


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

The greatest draft pick of all time. He has a superbowl ring for every quarterback drafted before him - #199 in the 6th round, also has made 18.5% of all superbowls. Nuff said.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

What about Mahomes for the KC Chiefs.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Benbutton said:


> The greatest draft pick of all time. He has a superbowl ring for every quarterback drafted before him - #199 in the 6th round, also has made 18.5% of all superbowls. Nuff said.


Ahh the 18.5% of all super bowls is an interesting one.


NextTimeAround said:


> What about Mahomes for the KC Chiefs.


One of the most gifted athletes to ever play quarterback in my opinion. He's also very smart. If he can stay healthy and keeps that competitive fire for a long time I can see him rivaling Brady's accomplishments but he has to have a loooooong career of consistent excellence to do it.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

28–3 
Magnificent ****ers.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

This is still funny.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Clearly, he’s an amazing athlete...even if some of us are sick of him lol.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

There's something cute about Brady. He still has that freewheeling BMOC about him.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Same for you So Kill Me. LOL


You would never believe there would be a guy like me?


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, he has gotten lucky at times in the past. So has everyone else. That being said, I am rooting for KC even though I have been a longtime Bucs fan. Super Bowls that are devoid of Tom Brady are the best ones.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DesertRat1978 said:


> Yes, he has gotten lucky at times in the past. So has everyone else. That being said, I am rooting for KC even though I have been a longtime Bucs fan. Super Bowls that are devoid of Tom Brady are the best ones.


But Tom Brady being in almost every superbowl makes the ones without him all the more special.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> But Tom Brady being in almost every superbowl makes the ones without him all the more special.


Precisely. So this one not being special means I will find something else to do on Super Bowl sunday.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Having Brady there will make it all the more sweeter when the Chiefs whip them.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Tom Brady now has more super bowl rings that any NFL franchise.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

The Buc's defense played a great game! I'm still claiming the Patriots won since Brady and Gronk scored enough to beat the cheifs! LOL!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

CatholicDad said:


> Having Brady there will make it all the more sweeter when the Chiefs whip them.


Lol!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Always Learning said:


> The Buc's defense played a great game! I'm still claiming the Patriots won since Brady and Gronk scored enough to beat the cheifs! LOL!!!


I don't think I've ever seen such perfectly executed defense!!! It was so exciting to watch!


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> I don't think I've ever seen such perfectly executed defense!!! It was so exciting to watch!


I believe they said Mahomes had never been held to a single digit score before this game. They sure distrupted his game.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

Funny though how the media trashes him. I mean his stats including his age is really remarkable and newsworthy. The fact he took the Buxks to superpowl and won first year on the team and the media seemed more interested in him apologising for throwing the Heisman trophy.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

think positive said:


> Funny though how the media trashes him. I mean his stats including his age is really remarkable and newsworthy. The fact he took the Buxks to superpowl and won first year on the team and the media seemed more interested in him apologising for throwing the Heisman trophy.


Maybe it's a method of pointing out behavior so that he won't do it again. Throwing stuff in public places can be dangerous.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> Maybe it's a method of pointing out behavior so that he won't do it again. Throwing stuff in public places can be dangerous.


Surely you don't believe that's the case here.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

Always Learning said:


> The Buc's defense played a great game! I'm still claiming the Patriots won since Brady and Gronk scored enough to beat the cheifs! LOL!!!


I know some people blamed the Chiefs OL performance on injuries, but still... JEEZ that was lousy. On obvious passing downs, it was like a jailbreak, with Mahomes scrambling as soon as he got the snap.

The Chiefs could've called a different gameplan to compensate for that, but I don't think Andy Reid is capable of that kind of thing.

also if members of your team, or in this case coaching staff, get in legal trouble before the Super Bowl, it's always a bad sign. Reid's kid is a dumbass.


----------

